# Scene setters creases



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Anyone know of a way to get the cresses out of a scene setters? I like the product but they would look so much better if there was a way to get the cresses out. I was thinking of towels on top and bottom of the setter and an iron set on low heat…what do you think??


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

If like me, you don't know what a 'scene setter' is:
http://www.partyamericastore.com/halloween-scenes.html
What fun things, I particularly like the peeling plaster one.
Good luck removing those creases, hope someone has some suggestions or experience with them.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I wish i could help you out. I will try to get hold of the company for a reccomendation.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry I guess I should have posted a link to the items...thanks otherworldly.  

FE, anything you can find out will will be a help.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

My pleasure.
If anyone is looking for a large package of Scene Setters go here 

http://thefrighteners.com/SceneSetter.htm


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Just got off the phone with amscan.
They have no idea, told me that they have never had that question.
Hard to believe...

Sorry I couldn't get you an answer


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

As was discussed on another forum, the best method found was to open them out and hang them. I didn't even bother with the creases. I just pulled them tight when I hung them up, and then stored them on a roll so there'll be no creases for the next time. If you're pulling them tight when you hang them, the creases aren't really even noticeable.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Vlad said:


> As was discussed on another forum, the best method found was to open them out and hang them. I didn't even bother with the creases. I just pulled them tight when I hung them up, and then stored them on a roll so there'll be no creases for the next time. If you're pulling them tight when you hang them, the creases aren't really even noticeable.


What he said. I'm in the process of hanging mine up in the shed and once you pull them tight, the creases more or less disapear.

I'm hanging mine with velcro tape so I can easily re-hang them next year. I'll keep what Vlad said in mind and roll them up when I store them.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Rolling them up is a really good idea. Good going Vlad, but I'm sure that wasn't your idea....BlackCat have something to do with that? LOL


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

We very carefully used a clothing steamer the first year then rolled them up.
Make sure the are pulled tight and you only breifly apply the steam otherwise they melt quit nicely.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry FE it was Vlad's idea, but I'm the one who spread the 1st scene setter out on the lawn, crouched down and rolled it up ever so carefully only to have it roll uneven regardless of how carefully and slowly you rolled. You have no idea how hard it is on the old knees to roll 50 feet worth of scene setters. The second scene setter we rolled onto a cardboard tube as we took it off the castle walls. I sure hope unrolling them this year will be easier and we can recruit the kiddies to help roll them up this year. Working with a 4 X 50 foot piece of plastic sure is a challenge!!!!

We also before we put up the scene setters last year, lined the back side of the top and bottom edges with Duct Tape so we could use thumbtacks to put them up with and not risk having the plastic rip. Another time consuming job. Trying to pull duct tape off the roll and lining it up with the top and bottom edges. This is definately a two person job. Thank goodness we don't have to do that again unless Vlad decides to use a different scene setter. I'm hopping these scene setters last a very long time.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for the try with the company FE, like yourself I can't believe they have never got that question before. 

I will take them out early this year, and hang and pull them tight, as suggested by Vlad...thanks Vlad. That's also a great idea to roll them for storage which I will also do this year.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I thought that I would bump this since it is very important info everyone may need!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Last year was the first year I used them an by pulling them tight the creases really didnt show and after a day or so were mostly gone. Rolling might be a good idea for storage. I just folded mine gently and put them in the top of the storage box with no weight on them. I used push pins that I had spray painted flat black to put them up with. A small piece of tape behind the cloth helped reduce the stress and stopped any ripping.


----------

